# Tough pork



## dale w (Jan 22, 2011)

Probably beating a dead horse.

Smoked a pork shoulder for 7 hrs at 220.  Internal temp only read 160.  Is this normal in an insulated electric smoker.  Cabinet temp is constant.  My question is, has anyone had a cut of pork that wouldn't loosen up after 7 hrs?

Been smoking for 6 months (newbie) with moderate success.  Have done several pork roasts and they have worked out pretty good.  Any and all advice is cool with me.

Thanks all,

dale


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 22, 2011)

What does the shoulder weigh???

 I have had 6 pounders take 12 hours so just hang in there.

 Good luck!

 Craig


----------



## dale w (Jan 22, 2011)

About 6 pounds as well.  I'll let it go for a few more hours.

Thanks


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 22, 2011)

It will be done when it gets done. Butts have a bad sense of time...


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 22, 2011)

If it's stalled for an hour or more, give it a good solid smack.  Seriously.  It helps the moisture break loose and allows temps to start climbing again.


----------



## nozzleman (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't pull it by time cook it by temp and then pull it only when it gets there.


----------



## bassman (Jan 22, 2011)

I have four butts in the Vault right now.  Been there for 9 1/2 hours.  The internal temps range from 148° to 159° from checking each one.  I'm going out to wrap one in foil right now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes it's normal. There is no normal. If your sure of the temps, just relax it will be done when it's good & ready.
 


Dale W said:


> Probably beating a dead horse.
> 
> Smoked a pork shoulder for 7 hrs at 220.  Internal temp only read 160.  Is this normal in an insulated electric smoker.  Cabinet temp is constant.  My question is, has anyone had a cut of pork that wouldn't loosen up after 7 hrs?
> 
> ...


----------



## dale w (Jan 22, 2011)

ok, got to temp, pulled ok but was a bit dry.  Plenty of juice and water in the pan still.  Where is the happy medium?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2011)

When you say got to temp, what temp was that?  It should be 200-205. Also did you foil the top of the pan? It needs to be sealed so the meat can steam. Did you wrap it in towels & put in a dry cooler while it was still in the pan sealed up? It needs to rest a couple of hours in a cooler before pulling. If you did all these things it should have been plenty juicy.
 


Dale W said:


> ok, got to temp, pulled ok but was a bit dry.  Plenty of juice and water in the pan still.  Where is the happy medium?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> If it's stalled for an hour or more, give it a good solid smack.  Seriously.  It helps the moisture break loose and allows temps to start climbing again.




Hey Dude,

When you say "solid smack", are you talking about giving your butt a light or a medium solid smack, or are you talking about a good old fashion "Butt Kickin'?

Sorry Dude, I couldn't help myself!

Bear


----------



## simm (Jan 24, 2011)

I just did a 7.5lb butt in my MES yesterday here in Virginia.  I set the temp at 235 and she was done in 8 hours.  I pulled it out when the temp hit 190, let it rest for an hour, uncovered and it pulled like it was cotton.  The wife said it was the best butt I've done yet. 

I think at 220, you might be a little low on the temp.  I have better results in my MES with pork shoulder when I kick it up 10-15 degrees.  Don't pull it out until the internal temp reaches 190...it will pull apart easier.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you let it rest in foil and wrapped in towels for a couple of hours? If not that could be the reason it was dry. Resting is a very crucial step of the process especially with PP.


----------



## dale w (Jan 29, 2011)

UPDATE JAN 29, 2011

I did the other half of the same roast today.  Smoked it for 13 hrs at 210.  Let it rest, as suggested and pulled.  Pulled being a relative term, because I almost only had to ask the roast to fall apart and it nearly did so on its own accord.  YUM YUM and YUM.  I used a home made rub and mesquite wood to smoke.  Best yet.  It's fun to be excited about pig.  Wish I could share this with all you who gave advice.  Thanks,

Dale


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 29, 2011)

Dale W said:


> UPDATE JAN 29, 2011
> 
> I did the other half of the same roast today.  Smoked it for 13 hrs at 210.  Let it rest, as suggested and pulled.  Pulled being a relative term, because I almost only had to ask the roast to fall apart and it nearly did so on its own accord.  YUM YUM and YUM.  I used a home made rub and mesquite wood to smoke.  Best yet.  It's fun to be excited about pig.  Wish I could share this with all you who gave advice.  Thanks,
> 
> Dale


I wish you could share it too.. I could eat some pulled pork right now. Sounds like you've reached pulled pork nirvana and it's a wonderful place to be


----------



## meateater (Jan 30, 2011)

First off make sure your therms are accurate, nothing like being 40* off and why can't I pull this beast?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's the Qview? We need to see your masterpiece. 
 


Dale W said:


> UPDATE JAN 29, 2011
> 
> I did the other half of the same roast today.  Smoked it for 13 hrs at 210.  Let it rest, as suggested and pulled.  Pulled being a relative term, because I almost only had to ask the roast to fall apart and it nearly did so on its own accord.  YUM YUM and YUM.  I used a home made rub and mesquite wood to smoke.  Best yet.  It's fun to be excited about pig.  Wish I could share this with all you who gave advice.  Thanks,
> 
> Dale


----------



## jjw (Feb 3, 2011)

Dale W said:


> Probably beating a dead horse.
> 
> Smoked a pork shoulder for 7 hrs at 220.  Internal temp only read 160.  Is this normal in an insulated electric smoker.  Cabinet temp is constant.  My question is, has anyone had a cut of pork that wouldn't loosen up after 7 hrs?
> 
> ...


its not time, its the internal temp. the pork shoulder will always be tough at 160. it doesnt get tender til you hit the 190's

if you dont feel like waiting, either cut it up into smaller pieces and/or finish it in the oven wrapped up in foil. itll have took in all the smoke its gonna get long before 7 hours anyway.

if im really wanting pork barbecue as quick as possible, i just buy country style ribs, smoke them at 230ish until they hit internal temp around 140 or so, then i take em to the oven and finish them off til they hit 190. them rest them an hour and pull them. its almost better that way as you get more bark.

that process usually takes me 7 hours.


----------



## cole (Feb 4, 2011)

Resting it does make a difference.  If you dig right in all of the juices drop right out of the meat.


----------



## jjw (Feb 4, 2011)

Cole said:


> Resting it does make a difference.  If you dig right in all of the juices drop right out of the meat.


this is also very true.

ive been lazy and done this, and then been pissed off that i wasted 10 hours on dry flaky meat


----------



## dale w (Jan 22, 2011)

Probably beating a dead horse.

Smoked a pork shoulder for 7 hrs at 220.  Internal temp only read 160.  Is this normal in an insulated electric smoker.  Cabinet temp is constant.  My question is, has anyone had a cut of pork that wouldn't loosen up after 7 hrs?

Been smoking for 6 months (newbie) with moderate success.  Have done several pork roasts and they have worked out pretty good.  Any and all advice is cool with me.

Thanks all,

dale


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 22, 2011)

What does the shoulder weigh???

 I have had 6 pounders take 12 hours so just hang in there.

 Good luck!

 Craig


----------



## dale w (Jan 22, 2011)

About 6 pounds as well.  I'll let it go for a few more hours.

Thanks


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 22, 2011)

It will be done when it gets done. Butts have a bad sense of time...


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 22, 2011)

If it's stalled for an hour or more, give it a good solid smack.  Seriously.  It helps the moisture break loose and allows temps to start climbing again.


----------



## nozzleman (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't pull it by time cook it by temp and then pull it only when it gets there.


----------



## bassman (Jan 22, 2011)

I have four butts in the Vault right now.  Been there for 9 1/2 hours.  The internal temps range from 148° to 159° from checking each one.  I'm going out to wrap one in foil right now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes it's normal. There is no normal. If your sure of the temps, just relax it will be done when it's good & ready.
 


Dale W said:


> Probably beating a dead horse.
> 
> Smoked a pork shoulder for 7 hrs at 220.  Internal temp only read 160.  Is this normal in an insulated electric smoker.  Cabinet temp is constant.  My question is, has anyone had a cut of pork that wouldn't loosen up after 7 hrs?
> 
> ...


----------



## dale w (Jan 22, 2011)

ok, got to temp, pulled ok but was a bit dry.  Plenty of juice and water in the pan still.  Where is the happy medium?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2011)

When you say got to temp, what temp was that?  It should be 200-205. Also did you foil the top of the pan? It needs to be sealed so the meat can steam. Did you wrap it in towels & put in a dry cooler while it was still in the pan sealed up? It needs to rest a couple of hours in a cooler before pulling. If you did all these things it should have been plenty juicy.
 


Dale W said:


> ok, got to temp, pulled ok but was a bit dry.  Plenty of juice and water in the pan still.  Where is the happy medium?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> If it's stalled for an hour or more, give it a good solid smack.  Seriously.  It helps the moisture break loose and allows temps to start climbing again.




Hey Dude,

When you say "solid smack", are you talking about giving your butt a light or a medium solid smack, or are you talking about a good old fashion "Butt Kickin'?

Sorry Dude, I couldn't help myself!

Bear


----------



## simm (Jan 24, 2011)

I just did a 7.5lb butt in my MES yesterday here in Virginia.  I set the temp at 235 and she was done in 8 hours.  I pulled it out when the temp hit 190, let it rest for an hour, uncovered and it pulled like it was cotton.  The wife said it was the best butt I've done yet. 

I think at 220, you might be a little low on the temp.  I have better results in my MES with pork shoulder when I kick it up 10-15 degrees.  Don't pull it out until the internal temp reaches 190...it will pull apart easier.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you let it rest in foil and wrapped in towels for a couple of hours? If not that could be the reason it was dry. Resting is a very crucial step of the process especially with PP.


----------



## dale w (Jan 29, 2011)

UPDATE JAN 29, 2011

I did the other half of the same roast today.  Smoked it for 13 hrs at 210.  Let it rest, as suggested and pulled.  Pulled being a relative term, because I almost only had to ask the roast to fall apart and it nearly did so on its own accord.  YUM YUM and YUM.  I used a home made rub and mesquite wood to smoke.  Best yet.  It's fun to be excited about pig.  Wish I could share this with all you who gave advice.  Thanks,

Dale


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 29, 2011)

Dale W said:


> UPDATE JAN 29, 2011
> 
> I did the other half of the same roast today.  Smoked it for 13 hrs at 210.  Let it rest, as suggested and pulled.  Pulled being a relative term, because I almost only had to ask the roast to fall apart and it nearly did so on its own accord.  YUM YUM and YUM.  I used a home made rub and mesquite wood to smoke.  Best yet.  It's fun to be excited about pig.  Wish I could share this with all you who gave advice.  Thanks,
> 
> Dale


I wish you could share it too.. I could eat some pulled pork right now. Sounds like you've reached pulled pork nirvana and it's a wonderful place to be


----------



## meateater (Jan 30, 2011)

First off make sure your therms are accurate, nothing like being 40* off and why can't I pull this beast?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's the Qview? We need to see your masterpiece. 
 


Dale W said:


> UPDATE JAN 29, 2011
> 
> I did the other half of the same roast today.  Smoked it for 13 hrs at 210.  Let it rest, as suggested and pulled.  Pulled being a relative term, because I almost only had to ask the roast to fall apart and it nearly did so on its own accord.  YUM YUM and YUM.  I used a home made rub and mesquite wood to smoke.  Best yet.  It's fun to be excited about pig.  Wish I could share this with all you who gave advice.  Thanks,
> 
> Dale


----------



## jjw (Feb 3, 2011)

Dale W said:


> Probably beating a dead horse.
> 
> Smoked a pork shoulder for 7 hrs at 220.  Internal temp only read 160.  Is this normal in an insulated electric smoker.  Cabinet temp is constant.  My question is, has anyone had a cut of pork that wouldn't loosen up after 7 hrs?
> 
> ...


its not time, its the internal temp. the pork shoulder will always be tough at 160. it doesnt get tender til you hit the 190's

if you dont feel like waiting, either cut it up into smaller pieces and/or finish it in the oven wrapped up in foil. itll have took in all the smoke its gonna get long before 7 hours anyway.

if im really wanting pork barbecue as quick as possible, i just buy country style ribs, smoke them at 230ish until they hit internal temp around 140 or so, then i take em to the oven and finish them off til they hit 190. them rest them an hour and pull them. its almost better that way as you get more bark.

that process usually takes me 7 hours.


----------



## cole (Feb 4, 2011)

Resting it does make a difference.  If you dig right in all of the juices drop right out of the meat.


----------



## jjw (Feb 4, 2011)

Cole said:


> Resting it does make a difference.  If you dig right in all of the juices drop right out of the meat.


this is also very true.

ive been lazy and done this, and then been pissed off that i wasted 10 hours on dry flaky meat


----------

